# Sadie's Vocabulary



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Something I have found interesting is that Sadie seems to understand more words than any of our other dogs (past or present).

In addition to Sit, Stay, Down, and Off she also reacts to "Mailman" (barks and runs out of the house to the gate to get a treat) this can be said at any level or tone of voice and she immediately reacts. "Hello" (runs to the front door, often barks so we now answer the phone with "Hi"). "Quiet" (when she is barking she grabs 2 or 3 plush toys to muffle herself, works pretty well !). "Walk" (excited prancing and bouncing, and now reacts to spelling it as in time for a W A L K). I think several more that don't come to mind immediately.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's funny how many things they understand, and that we resort to spelling things so they won't know. 
We've always been told to give one word commands, but I swear these dogs understand sentences.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos cracks me up when we are outside. He's like a small child. When he starts to get tired of the frisbee, he'll refuse to bring it back or lay down with a stick to chew on. I can call him a million times to come and he'll ignore me but if I say, "ok, if you're tired then let's go in!" He can't get that frisbee back to me fast enough. Such a stinker. :


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My two have multiple nicknames and I think it's funny that they know which nickname goes with which dog. If the dogs are laying near me and I say Smumps or Mr Magoo, then Cash will wag his tail and raise his head but if I'd said Ms Thing or Sweetness then Penny will wag her tail and raise her head. Sometimes I just whisper their nicknames to see if I can trick them, but they never fail.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep, these dogs really are smart. Ruby knows a lot of words & phrases.

She's even learned how to spell. We give her a snack of kibble right before bed, and even though it's the same food she gets for the rest of her feedings, it's super exciting. She goes nuts when she hears the word "snack" so at times I'll spell it out. However, she has now learned the sound of s-n-a-c-k spelled out also means snack. 

She also knows names, whether it be people or other pets. This is something I've never seen another dog learn. We didn't teach her, either. I discovered it by accident one day while calling out for my husband and she ran over to him. She even knows our cats names and who is who. Crazy dog!


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Since Kaylee is my first dog, I just assumed all dogs could understand a multitude of words and phrases. "Is daddy home?" she runs to the bay window to search for his car in the driveway. "Come wake up Nicky" she climbs the stairs and sits at his closed door, waiting. "treat?" she hops over to where we keep the treats. "Show me nice girl" She sits nicely, staring up at me and makes sure not to bark. "Drink water" she runs to her water bowl and looks back at me so proudly when she is done. She knows so many words and lots of names of friends, of the human and dog variety. Other dog owners who meet her are quite impressed by how much she understands. I talk to her constantly. She is so smart, one day she might just talk back!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> I talk to her constantly. She is so smart, one day she might just talk back!


Be careful what you ask for, I could start a whole new topic titled Conversations with June.


----------

